# What to look for in a Barrel Horse



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay, I admit it. Barrel Racing stage in my life again. -sigh-.
But whatever. Right now I don't have a barrel horse, I sold my last one three years ago. 

Now my goal is to qualify for the Cavalcade Rodeo, the biggest one near me, and hopefully win something. Because I'm competitive like that 

So idk if I should post this here, but here goes.

What should I look for when choosing my barrel horse? QH is a given, though I do know some other breeds that would do well... whatever.

I know of a little paint mare that could be a possibility. Little muscling right now, but I hope with some training she might look better. No pics though.

What would you want their build to be like?

Thanks.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Generally you want a shorter/average backed horse with a nice hip and free moving shoulder. Usually any horse that is athletically built will do well to some degree in barrels. It will help to have a build that recommends itself for barrels good, correct training will get you the furthest. A horse can be built to the nines but if it doesn't know it isn't trained well you won't get anywhere. Good luck in your search!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Long thin neck, good slop to the shoulder, short back, long underline, short canons and pasturns, just a pretty well balanced athletic horse. Look for a horse with speed in the bloodlines, not all barrels are though, look for a horse that is fast and can turn on a dime on that is just naturally athletic and quick.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ya know, I've seen some of the ugliest, worste conformed horses puke up 1D runs on a regular basis. I think that if your looking for a barrel horse, look for a willing partner who is willing to give 110% everytime you get on.
A horse who loves to work but can tone it down when you don't need it. Rodeo horses, especially, are a rare breed. A good rodeo horse I mean.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

^^ I know. Completely. x_x

Okay. So I guess I'll just have to get on and try 'em out.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

def. a nice big rear is a key for me... strong end is nice for them to get up and push out of barrels... and like everyone else has said, well balanced... not too long... a shorter horse will do so much better... also make sure that they give you leads easily and thier gates are perfect...


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> ^^ I know. Completely. x_x
> 
> Okay. So I guess I'll just have to get on and try 'em out.


Definately. Get on and try them out. Test their mind a bit and see what comes easy to them physically.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I defiantly agree that trying them out is key. For me, yes looking for an athletic horse is very important, but I also like to feel that I have a good connection with the horse as well.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I also think the height does not matter in a barrel race. I've seen ponies and 14 hh horses totally sweep up a competition.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont know much about barrel racing, but as with any other disicpline, look for a horse that you can actually click with. Ive seen people pay years worth of saved up money on that "perfect _looking_" horse only to be disappointed in the end. Of course you dont want confo issues that will become medical issues, but a small head and big ears never killed anyone. If you know people in the barrel racing circuit ask around and listen to their opinions. Or watch a few rodeos and see which blood lines, body build etc, on average, perform the best. And, as im sure you know, ALWAYS take your potential buy out for a test ride.  Good Luck!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

~aditude
~sloping shoulder
~short cannon bone
~Low hocks-for getting power out of the turns.
make sure the horse is focused!!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Heart is the biggest factor. 
The ability to stay calm under pressure.
Agility and speed. 

Athletic conformation helps, but for me I pay a lot of attention to their temperament.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, I mean I don't care what they look like, as long as they can physically do the work I'm asking of them. And I don't want to make them if they freak out going into the ring and obviously don't want to work with me. Its not like I'm just going to race the thing then put 'im up. The best prat of owning a horse is having that relationship.

Oops. o_0 I babbled.
But yeah... I'll just have to see I suppose


----------

